# Master Builder Paul Huntington



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Being new to LS, I 'just found' out about Paul Huntington. " 

Ok, he had been building LS for 25+ years. " 

Some of you may have seen his work in the Nov/Dec 07 SITG. 
But for others, I thought I would share some of his work. 

Here is one example of "As delivered with Sky Line Caseing 
and Smoke Deflector (Elephant Ears)" B&M Pacific. 

Only the pressure gauge and wheel castings are 'store bought' 
and he built everything else. 

Boiler is a Martin Evans design 2"x1', 0-40psi in 4 min., 
runs for ~30 min with a 1/2" Bore with 7/8" Stroke.


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Paul is indeed a model builder that is far and away above all others. I had (More years ago than I am going to admit to!) the distinct pleasure of running on his HO scale "Bangor and Machias" railroad. I, and some friends, always enjoyed going to Paul and Ellie's (The Rev.) for there was always something fine to see. And, it ran just as well as you might imagine. This thread does bring back old memories of fine and happy days so long ago. This is indeed a great hobby! 
George


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*
George*

*Nothing else I can say but to ECHO what your fingers/keyboard have spoken!!!!*

*Paul and his latest 'work of art' arrived for a steam-up on Saturday.*

*Here are some photos of his current work in progress....ENJOY the EYE CANDY....*


*Gilbert and his Berkshire < > Paul and his Atlantic*
...Two Alcohol Vapor clouds are better than one...[/b] 










































*
Middle of the coal pile is the lift off Alcohol fill cap -*
*Right edge of the coal pile is the Alcohol valve -*
*Walkway has the water fill door open.*
*3 Engine-Tender connections, Alcohol, Water Supply, Water return (Axel pump).*

































Paul took the 1:29 Aristo H/W car and narrowed it to 1:32[/b]


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Like all of Paul's creations, this engine is a real work of art, and it sounds as good as it looks with a very nice crisp chuff. One small correction though, it's alcohol-fired, not gas.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Paul is indeed a master builder. His basement is full of other great creations. And yes, he is an alcohol only man! 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Truly an Art. Great looking locos. Later RJD


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guys*

*I had the pleasure to visit Paul's workshop.....drool.....*
*I will let the photo speak for my keyboard....*
*I had a GREAT time snapping photons for our enjoyment.*
*All but 3 loco's are STORED SERVICABLE (no fluids/rc).*

*ENJOY - More to be posted shortly*






























































Pennsy K10 front 2-10-4 and a Pennsy Q2 4-4-6-4 in the rear[/b]


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Master of the hobby: skill and passion + kindness to share with us all!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe there was an artiicle about Paul in Steam in The Garden a little while back, showed some beautiful creations. Nick Jr


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing lineup by an amazing builder, wow!


----------



## danielstroka (Jan 10, 2008)

Impressive! Especially the models he built representing the Pennsylvania RR. I guess there must not bee too many PRR fans left given the lack of Pennsy live steam offerings - Aster K-4 in 1984 and now the AMS 1:29 PRR switcher - wow. 

If anyone dared to produce anymore PRR engines they probably would NEVER sell given the market is flooded with them (and not SP)...










By the way I would give the builder exactly one arm and one leg for the J1.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*>By the way I would give the builder exactly one arm and one leg for the J1. ** 
Daniel - I'll tell Paul but keep your "PARTS" for the holiday....;^).......*

*Here is more EYE CANDY for your enjoyment....*

*LION and TWO coaches - Followed by a Hiawathia.....gasp......*











*And in this BOX.......Hiawathia coaches.......YUM...YUM.....*











*How do they look coupled together.....FINE 2 ME......*










*Belly of these coaches....*











*....Ending at the Beaver Tail car.....and horn.....*











I have to rest my eyes and camera for now.....just tooooo much......[/b]


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ray - So how does one get this special invite to run trains and drool over others up in Maine??? Isnt it a long haul for you out there? We're in central NJ


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*First: Loose Ends*
*
GeorgeMMR - 
Paul remembers you quite well. He told me of your visits in the 60's/70's, *
*HO Logging Days and Dave Newcomb(sp?). His spy told him that you went to the SHAKEY COAST.







*

*Charles/Nick jr./Jerry*
*Paul THANKS YOU for the very kind words about his trains....







*

*Daniel*
*He also THANKS YOU for the offer but at the current time, he is fully functional
along with the J1, so NO THANKS..







*

*Jason*
*Paul's Bangor and Michais RR is resting under a cover in the basement just out 
of view of the camera lens. **Lucky for me, its only 40 miles away outside of 
Boston and NOT 340 miles to DOWN MAINE.







*
*
Many years ago, Paul did travel quite a bit to the Washington/Phily area for 
LS events...**But his long range travel days are FAR behind him.....MAYBE...

















..*












Even a RIDE BEHIND - 3 3/4"[/b]


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello there: I too have a great deal of admiration for Pauls magnificent work. I used to model the B&M in the '70 when I was student at NYU, as I had lived in Lincoln Mass where the B&M used to run (Fitchburg division main) I was one of the early members of the B&M historical society way back then, but when I moved back to France after graduation, I lost my interest in that wonderfull Railroad. That however was when I discovered gauge one live steam and I haven't changed since. I became familiar with Paul's work through the many articles he wrote of his wonderfull creations in the G1MRA newsletter. As they often were of B&M power I was imediately attracted to them. I remember talking about Paul's work with the late John Van Riemsdijk who wanted like me to write him about his fine and prolific locomotive building program. At the time I wasn't yet modeling US prototypes, as French prototypes kept me busy enough as outside of a few significant French locos (due mainly to JVR friendship with the count Antonio Colluzzi Giansanti of Fulgurex.) Everything had to be built from scratch. Recently I have indulged into modeling the Pennsylvania RR, this doesn't have any obvious relationship to the B&M except fort those who new the B&M, as they had quite a few N5 cabin cars too. I finally built that cabin car I wanted to model in the '70 for my B&M pike, in gauge one for my pennsy one! Strange turn of events, and of course I reread my old G1MRA newsletters to see Pauls beautiful Q2 and J1. However untill this post with it's fabulous photos, I find that I had only a limited idea of Pauls prolifc building he actually built models of most of the significant B&M engines except maybee for the 2-10-2. It is a real treat to see his work. Beautiful photos of beautiful models. Long live Paul Huntington!


----------

